# Chartering in Newport



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking to bareboat charter in Septermber 2003
Any suggestions as far as bareboat companies in the Newport Rhode Island area?


----------



## hamiam (Dec 15, 2000)

there were a couple of charter boats on the hard in my marina in newport. they are all owned by a company called "bareboat sailing charters" / boats are kept in newport but the company is actually located in ct. toll free: 800-661-4013 or 860-388-6463. good luck.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Try Hope Swift at Swift Yacht Charters (508) 647-1554. She apparently represents many yachts and is quite knowledgable. See http://www.swiftyachts.com/nebareboats.html

Kingman Marine (508) 563-7136 also has a charter operation which represents boats from the southern NE area.

Good luck


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

If you''re interested in chartering a Swan, you might want to try Nautor Swan Charter in Jamestown, RI. We had a 43'' last summer that was wonderful. They took such good care of us last year that we''re doing it again in about two weeks.

Rick


----------

